# anyone egg sharing with thyroid problems??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi all  
quick breif,
after 3 ivf's, 1 being egg share, loads of money spent,poked prodded and facing every emotion possible and a m/c later i have just learnt that my 'unexplained infertility' could be down to me having thyroid issues...
a test which has never been done on me before   
has anyone else had this problem,went on to the necessary medication and went on to have any success??

i know i may be clutching straws but i am so angry as to why a simple test could have prevented all of the above considering i have most of the symptons  

sorry for the rant.... any advice would be great to read...
thanks guys xx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey, i'm in the process of waiting for my tests to come back to find out if i will be accepted on the egg share programme at the Lister. On Friday they phoned me to say that I need to repeat my thyroid test at my GP. Last time I had a thyroid test i was 'borderline under active' and i've been really concerned about it. However i've been speaking to the other ladies on the Lister board and they assure me that this should not be a problem even if i end up having to take meds for the thyroid as some of them have thyroid issues and have still been accepted. x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thankyou so kindly for your response and i wish you every sucess in ur treatment 

best of luck and thanks again xxx


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hey 

I'm not eggs sharing (barely enough for myself thanks to a rubbish amh) but I have had thyroid issues. I have also been borderline underactive for years and been back and fore the GP with clinical evidence as to why ladies ttc with tsh above 2.5 but below the normal 4ish should be treated and I've been ignored, after our 1st icsi failed I asked the fertility specialist to redo my bloods and would you believe it she agreed women with a tsh above 2.5 should be treated, I've been on 25mcg of level thyroxine for 6 weeks and I can't believe how much better I feel, I always thought I was symptomatic but believed the gps 'nothing to do with your thyroid nonsense' my tsh is now 1.6 and I'm currently on the 2ww. I found this cycle the hormones have had more affect on my physically so not sure if that has something to do with it. 

I'd love to hear some success stories if anyone has 1. 

I hope you have more luck once you've been treated it is so frustrating   

Em xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi ya ems..

thanks so much for the reply, yes i defintly feel like there is a problem but i got my tsh done on friday and its coming back reading in at 0.08.. im in limbo now because im thinking do i need something now to make it pop up to 1... if i actually did get prescribed thyroxin,surely it would make me worse more so than better, every other test came back 'normal' as they say but i see my fertility specialist next week and i am hoping to get some answers...like you say, so frustrating   

well done for making it to the 2ww  now you havent long to wait until you complete the rest and hopefully end up with your BFP  

wishing you every luck possible,keep intouch xxx


----------

